# Bisontes europeus regressam a Espanha



## Zoelae (3 Jun 2010 às 18:26)

"*Los bisontes europeos vuelven a España*
Ejemplares salvajes polacos criarán en Palencia para evitar su extinción 


   Siete bisontes europeos salvajes, procedentes de los bosques polacos de Bialowieza y Pszczyna, llegan mañana a un pueblo de Palencia en la cordillera Cantábrica. Son los primeros ejemplares de esta especie no nacidos en zoos que llegan a España, tras un milenio de ausencia, ya que se se cree que estos animales, descendientes de los bisontes representados en la cercana cueva de Altamira, habitaron en Navarra hasta el siglo XI.
El municipio palentino de San Cebrián de Mudá acogerá hacia las seis de la tarde la manada salvaje, enviada por el Gobierno polaco por decisión de la Unión Internacional para la Conservación de la Naturaleza (UICN ), como medio para evitar su extinción. En una extensión de 20 hectáreas, se espera que los bisontes, dos machos y cuatro hembras, críen descendientes. "Es un centro de cría", explica el veterinario Fernando Morán, encargado del proyecto, que ha tenido el apoyo del ayuntamiento, la Consejería de Cultura de Castilla León y la Asociación para la Conservación del Bisonte Europeo en España, entidad encuadrada en el proyecto Mundo Rural Naturaleza (Muruna) . "La UICN ha elegido España porque hay grandes extensiones de terreno sin habitar si se compara con otros países europeos", añade Morán. Se están desarrollando iniciativas similares en países del Este de Europa, además de en Suecia y Alemania. En toda Europa quedan unos 3.000 ejemplares, en terrenos cercados o en semilibertad. A estos últimos se les alimenta durante el invierno para que no migre y se cazan cuando aumenta demasiado la población.

Según Muruna, estas iniciativas reportan beneficios múltiples a los municipios que las acogen, tales como participar en la conservación de una especie en peligro de extinción, el desarrollo turístico, su potencial cinegético, cárnico y su valor como desbrozador natural. El bisonte es un gran consumidor de matorral lo que le convierte en un potente aliado para prevenir incendios forestales.

Morán explica que en España hay ya unos 40 ejemplares de bisonte europeo, en zoológicos, pero todos proceden de cría en cautividad." _in_ El País 3/06/2010


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 18:37)

Espectacular!!


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2010 às 19:23)

Cierto, además es un animal muy simbolico para nosotros, puesto que es el animal mas numeroso en las PINTURAS DE LA CUEVA DE ALTAMIRA, algunos la llaman la "Capilla Sixtina del Arte Cuaternario", patrimonio de la humanidad por la UNESCO y una de las maravillas de España.
Son pinturas de animales, todos salvajes, pues no existian domesticos, y el mas numeroso es el bisonte.

Junto a Lascaux (Francia) son las pinturas prehistoricas mas importantes del arco atlantico, muy diferentes a las "mediterraneas" que son mas esquematicas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cueva_de_Altamira


Pero no es solo Altamira, son mas de 60 cuevas prehistoricas con pinturas entre 30.000 y 12.000 años en el Norte: Asturias, Cantabria, País Vasco, Navarra, y en todas ellas aparece el BISONTE como el animal mas importante.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arte_rupestre_paleolítico_del_norte_de_España


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2010 às 23:17)

Muito interessante.
Em Portugal, também temos bisontes europeus em cativeiro, mas penso que não em quantidade suficiente para pensar em reintrodução.
Talvez seja altura, de ver como as coisas funcionam em Espanha e depois fazer alguma coisa por cá.
Gerês ou Montesinho são hipóteses interessantes.


----------



## Pek (19 Jun 2010 às 13:12)

18 de junio de 2010. Localización exacta de la manada de bisontes en el cercado de aclimatación y entorno palentino cercano con una estación de polinización móvil:

















 Un lugar magnífico 

Copio literal:

"Los bisontes se encuentran en un cercado con una amplia parte del mismo ocupado por  el robledal. ¿Qué comen?. Pues lo que se esperaba, principalmente matorral, poniendo de relieve la posibilidad de este rumiante como desbrozadora natural de los montes"

 Y sobre la estación de polinización:

"Y como todos sabemos que es necesario mantener la apicultura de montaña para sostener los procesos ecológicos de estos territorios, aquí os enseñamos la última novedad de una estación de polinización móvil que nos permite favorecer la  polinización en aquellos territorios de valor ambiental para el oso o el urogallo.

 En estos momentos la estación favorece la polinización de una zona de alto valor para el oso, ya que las abejas, hoy por la mañana estaban entrando a las colmenas con pólen de pudio y arándano, dos frutos que el plantígrado busca con intensidad al final del verano."

 Fuente: http://www.fapas.es/


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2010 às 18:28)

Enhorabuena! 
Muito obrigado, pelas boas notícias.


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2010 às 18:38)

Pek disse:


> 18 de junio de 2010. Localización exacta de la manada de bisontes en el cercado de aclimatación y entorno palentino cercano con una estación de polinización móvil:



Excelente


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2010 às 22:23)

Pek disse:


> 18 de junio de 2010. Localización exacta de la manada de bisontes en el cercado de aclimatación y entorno palentino cercano con una estación de polinización móvil:



Espectáculo .


----------



## belem (22 Jun 2010 às 21:26)

Seria muito importante ver como as coisas funcionam em Espanha, para depois ver o que se pode fazer cá.
Para já a adaptação parece ser boa.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jun 2010 às 21:55)

Pelo que li, os bisontes europeus preferem floresta. Contudo, será que se adaptam à montanha, de encostas ingremes? Desconheço..
Existem vestígios da existência de bisontes, veados e até de elefantes já extintos, aqui próximo de castelo branco, junto à foz de alguns afluentes do tejo nos concelhos de vila velha de rodão e sul de proença-a-nova! Veado já temos na campina de Idanha-a-nova, quem sabe os bisontes se adaptassem também.. Embora por aqui a floresta de pinheiro bravo ou de eucalipto não ofereçam muito que comer, seria sempre preferível uma floresta de folhosas, e claro, que fosse uma reserva protegida! Parabéns aos espanhóis pela iniciativa.


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2010 às 20:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Pelo que li, os bisontes europeus preferem floresta. Contudo, será que se adaptam à montanha, de encostas ingremes? Desconheço..
> Existem vestígios da existência de bisontes, veados e até de elefantes já extintos, aqui próximo de castelo branco, junto à foz de alguns afluentes do tejo nos concelhos de vila velha de rodão e sul de proença-a-nova! Veado já temos na campina de Idanha-a-nova, quem sabe os bisontes se adaptassem também.. Embora por aqui a floresta de pinheiro bravo ou de eucalipto não ofereçam muito que comer, seria sempre preferível uma floresta de folhosas, e claro, que fosse uma reserva protegida! Parabéns aos espanhóis pela iniciativa.



Perto do Rosmaninhal, (não muito longe de Zebreira) há muita fauna também, mas estamos já a falar de uma zona termomediterrânica em que nos vales ainda se pode passar, pelo menos, para mais um piso bioclimático (!), em que a vegetação, progressivamente se vai tornando mais escassa, embora seja ainda considerado um habitat bastante rico, onde figuram espécies singulares como o lince-ibérico, o muflão, uma subespécie de veado europeu, o javali, a cegonha preta,etc,etc...
Queria salientar, que esta região é muito mais quente e seca do que a maior parte das pessoas pensam ( sobretudo a Leste de Rosmaninhal), embora hajam diferenças assinaláveis, em poucos kms, derivado a diferenças de exposição e altitude.
O bisonte-europeu, é uma espécie mais adaptada à zona Eurossiberiana, portanto , em locais mais a Norte, como Montesinho ou a Peneda-Gerês, onde ainda dispôe de áreas assinaláveis de florestas de folhosas em bom estado de conservação.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jun 2010 às 22:37)

belem disse:


> Perto do Rosmaninhal, (não muito longe de Zebreira) há muita fauna também, mas estamos já a falar de uma zona termomediterrânica em que nos vales ainda se pode passar, pelo menos, para mais um piso bioclimático (!), em que a vegetação, progressivamente se vai tornando mais escassa, embora seja ainda considerado um habitat bastante rico, onde figuram espécies singulares como o lince-ibérico, o muflão, uma subespécie de veado europeu, o javali, a cegonha preta,etc,etc...
> Queria salientar, que esta região é muito mais quente e seca do que a maior parte das pessoas pensam ( sobretudo a Leste de Rosmaninhal), embora hajam diferenças assinaláveis, em poucos kms, derivado a diferenças de exposição e altitude.
> O bisonte-europeu, é uma espécie mais adaptada à zona Eurossiberiana, portanto , em locais mais a Norte, como Montesinho ou a Peneda-Gerês, onde ainda dispôe de áreas assinaláveis de florestas de folhosas em bom estado de conservação.



Pois, realmente a zona de Rosmaninhal/Zebreira, situados em plena campina de Idanha junto a Espanha é muito quente e seca. Dificilmente se iriam adaptar os bisontes naquela paisagem de sobreiros/azinheiras/oliveiras, só interrompida pelas escarpas cobertas de mato do Tejo internacional.
Bisontes já houve por cá, talvez de outra espécie, numa era de clima e vegetação diferentes, talvez pastando ao largo do maior lago natural da península ibérica, quando as portas de vila velha de rodâo ainda sustinham talvez em catarata, as águas do Tejo! É fascinante constatar os vestígios desse enorme lago que existiu até há 10000 anos atrás e que alagava as cotas baixas do concelho de castelo branco, vila velha de rodão, idanha-a-nova, espanha e norte do distrito de portalegre. Seria maravilhosa a paisagem do bisonte contemplando vasta fauna e flora, a neve nos altos montes e praticamente um mar interior! Um verdadeiro cenário idilico..


----------



## Pek (23 Jun 2010 às 23:03)

Decir que los bisontes son 4 hembras, 1 macho y 2 crías. Y ahora más fotos de la reserva en que se encuentran los bisontes:











 Y fotos de la llegada. En la segunda foto vemos los montes de atrás con los robledales y hayedos todavía por foliarse. El frío tardío primaveral ha influído en que muchos brotes se helaran. Se aprecian también las obras de acondicionamiento de la entrada de la Reserva :


























 Fuente: MUNDOMINER


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2010 às 23:16)

São fotos espectaculares, Pek!


----------



## Pek (23 Jun 2010 às 23:41)

En cuanto al clima de la zona en que se encuentran pues os pongo unos datos aclaratorios del terreno. La reserva se sitúa entre 1000 y 1200 msnm. Los datos son de la estación meteorológica del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino más cercana (Orbo-Barrio de Vallejo). La serie es corta (15 años) pero para hacernos una idea nos sirve. Se sitúa a 1082 msnm:

Temperatura media (media aritmética) mensual en ºC:

- Enero: -0,2
- Febrero: 0,9
- Marzo: 2,6
- Abril: 5,1
- Mayo: 8,1
- Junio: 11,8
- Julio: 14,8
- Agosto: 15,0
- Septiembre: 12,6
- Octubre: 8,3
- Noviembre: 3,5
- Diciembre: 0,4
- Anual: 6,9

 Temperatura media de las mínimas del mes más frío: -5,9 ºC

 Temperatura media de las máximas del mes más cálido: 23,6

 Pluviometría estacional en mm:

 Primavera: 200,4
 Verano: 120,1
 Otoño: 181,4
 Invierno: 240,3
 Total: 742,2

 Período frío o de heladas: 12 meses
 Período cálido: 0 meses

 Temperatura media mensual de las mínimas absolutas (en º C):

- Enero: -14,2
- Febrero: -11,8
- Marzo: -12,1
- Abril: -8,8
- Mayo: -6,1
- Junio: -2,3
- Julio: -0,3
- Agosto: -0,2
- Septiembre: -3,0
- Octubre: -4,7
- Noviembre: -9,2
- Diciembre: -13,2
- Anual: -15,5

 Ni que decir tiene que las nevadas son frecuentes, intensas y alcanzan grandes espesores. Además la nieve suele cubrir durante mucho tiempo el suelo. No muy lejos de allí (15-20 km en línea recta al norte-noroeste) nos hemos encontrado con cosas como ésta. Aunque la zona en que se encuentren no es ni tan fría, ni tan húmeda, ni tan nivosa como la del video, pero algo se le aproxima:


 Espero que os sirva de ayuda. Saludos


----------



## belem (24 Jun 2010 às 18:16)

O bisonte europeu, na sua distribuição geográfica natural e original, vivia desde as zonas baixas costeiras até às montanhas. Assim pode-se dizer que é uma espécie de climas mais amenos assim como de climas mais frios, embora a sua distribuição seja sobretudo Eurossiberiana e onde escolhe naturalmente as florestas caducifólias e temperadas para viver ( ao contrário do bisonte americano e idêntico ao bisonte dos bosques do Canadá).
Assim, tanto no Norte de Portugal como de Espanha, habitat natural e original da espécie , existem naturalmente condições para o bisonte europeu.
O auroque ou uros, também não era muito diferente.
Claro que actualmente, nem todos os locais reúnem as condições ecológicas ( climatéricas sim) para esta espécie e por isso apenas alguns locais podem ser considerados.
Não há qualquer inconveniente na reintrodução do bisonte, porque este tem predadores naturais na P. Ibérica ( não havendo assim uma explosão populacional) nos locais que referi uns posts antes e teria grande sucesso no campo do ecoturismo sustentável.


----------



## Knyght (24 Jun 2010 às 19:05)

Muito bem é uma excelente iniciativa de Nuestros Hermanos


----------



## duero (25 Jun 2010 às 22:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Pelo que li, os bisontes europeus preferem floresta. Contudo, será que se adaptam à montanha, de encostas ingremes? Desconheço..
> Existem vestígios da existência de bisontes, veados e até de elefantes já extintos, aqui próximo de castelo branco, junto à foz de alguns afluentes do tejo nos concelhos de vila velha de rodão e sul de proença-a-nova! Veado já temos na campina de Idanha-a-nova, quem sabe os bisontes se adaptassem também.. Embora por aqui a floresta de pinheiro bravo ou de eucalipto não ofereçam muito que comer, seria sempre preferível uma floresta de folhosas, e claro, que fosse uma reserva protegida! Parabéns aos espanhóis pela iniciativa.




No es lo mismo, los elefantes eran de la prehistoria, cuando el clima era algo diferente, pero el bisonte es de época histórica. El último bisonte cazado en la península fue en el S. X, HACE 1000 AÑOS APROX.

EL EUCALIPTO NO OFRECE NADA DE COMER PARA NADIE.


----------



## duero (25 Jun 2010 às 22:29)

belem disse:


> O bisonte europeu, na sua distribuição geográfica natural e original, vivia desde as zonas baixas costeiras até às montanhas. Assim pode-se dizer que é uma espécie de climas mais amenos assim como de climas mais frios, embora a sua distribuição seja sobretudo Eurossiberiana e onde escolhe naturalmente as florestas caducifólias e temperadas para viver ( ao contrário do bisonte americano e idêntico ao bisonte dos bosques do Canadá).
> Assim, tanto no Norte de Portugal como de Espanha, habitat natural e original da espécie , existem naturalmente condições para o bisonte europeu.
> O auroque ou uros, também não era muito diferente.
> Claro que actualmente, nem todos os locais reúnem as condições ecológicas ( climatéricas sim) para esta espécie e por isso apenas alguns locais podem ser considerados.
> Não há qualquer inconveniente na reintrodução do bisonte, porque este tem predadores naturais na P. Ibérica ( não havendo assim uma explosão populacional) nos locais que referi uns posts antes e teria grande sucesso no campo do ecoturismo sustentável.



¿Qué es el URO sino el TORO BRAVO?

Lo mas parecido al URO esta en la península y de hecho hay noticias de querer "recrearlo" con una raza de vaca española que vive cerca de Portugal, la VACA SAYAGUESA, de la comarca de SAYAGO, fronteriza con Portugal.

http://www.la-cronica.net/2009/03/0...ntar-recuperar-el-ya-extinguido-uro-27458.htm

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...images?q=sayaguesa&um=1&hl=es&sa=N&tbs=isch:1 (en holandés)

Comarca de Sayago, fronteriza con Braganza.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sayago_(Zamora)

http://www.sayago.com/aportacion/ramon/6a.jpg

RAZA MARONESA (PORTUGAL)

http://www.enciclopedia.com.pt/images/racamariiieiie_jkj.jpg

URO EN PORTUGUES

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ayaguesa+uro+ainda+pior&um=1&hl=es&tbs=isch:1


----------



## duero (25 Jun 2010 às 22:37)

Aunque los UROS aún existen en Galicia. Galicia tiene UROS. Son UROS gallegos. 

URO GALLEGO

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ages?q=URO+EMPRESA&um=1&hl=es&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

http://www.parque4x4.com.ar/recibidos/uro/Vamtac_URO_Spain_08.jpeg

http://coches-espanoles.blogspot.es/img/uro.jpg

http://www.elperiodicodelmotor.com/imgp/2004/01/28/bdepmc4389.jpg

http://www.armyrecognition.com/euro..._2006/URO_ArmyRecognition_Eurosatory_2006.JPG

Precisa de alimentación de 20-25 litros para 100 kms.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2010 às 14:34)

duero disse:


> ¿Qué es el URO sino el TORO BRAVO?
> 
> Lo mas parecido al URO esta en la península y de hecho hay noticias de querer "recrearlo" con una raza de vaca española que vive cerca de Portugal, la VACA SAYAGUESA, de la comarca de SAYAGO, fronteriza con Portugal.
> 
> ...




O touro bravo está de facto próximo do uro, falta-lhe somente ter uns cornos um pouco mais longos. Em relação ao tamanho, parece-me que o touro bravo é mais pequeno, mas talvez na P. Ibérica os auroques não fossem assim tão grandes, dado o facto do clima ser mais quente do que a Europa do Norte.
Eu diria que as hipóteses de termos o auroque de novo, são quase de 100%, basta fazer um estudo genético e seleccionar os melhores fenótipos da raça sayaguesa, maronesa, touro bravo,etc...
A raça Barrosã do Norte de Portugal, que existe junto à Galiza ( Galicia) também é um exemplo único de proximidade com uma subespécie de auroque ( Bos primigenius mauritanicus) procedente do Norte de África, trazido pelo Mouros durante o tempo de ocupação da P. Ibérica, tendo sido no entanto « encurralado» num pequeno enclave do Norte de Portugal, devido ao domínio do tronco ibérico e aquitânico sobre o mauritânico. Basicamente, o que se fez na raça barrosã foi seleccionar os auroques mouros, com maiores chifres, corpo mais corpulento, proporcionado e forte. Neste caso os machos chegam a atingir um peso médio ( não máximo) de 701 kgs, algo bem mais próximo de um auroque. Seria necessário, seleccionar os exemplares com melhores características de auroque, fazer um estudo genético e começar a pensar em construir a primeira população em cativeiro de auroques norte-africanos.
Felizmente,  temos também o tronco ibérico e está em estado quase bruto, presente nos touros bravos, raça maronesa, raça sayaguesa, onde podemos construir também o auroque ibérico. 
Embora este assunto, possa fazer alguma confusão a algumas pessoas, há que lembrar, que algumas raças domésticas ( que infelizmente não são a maioria), ainda apresentam uma forte ligação aos seus antepassados selvagens e morfologicamente e geneticamente são praticamente o mesmo animal. Se forem soltos na Natureza de novo, poderão até ocorrer mudanças físicas que os aproximem ainda mais da primitividade do passado, num espaço de tempo bastante curto.
E sinceramente, não acho nenhum inconveniente, em ter estes animais de novo em estado selvagem em algumas regiões protegidas da P. Ibérica, pela mesma razão que o bisonte.
Já ouvi falar, que algumas pessoas não queriam ver estes animais num parque natural ou nacional à solta, mas o que acontece é que numa zona destas não se pode estar à espera de dar prioridade ao Homem, mas sim à Natureza. Já há poucos locais assim, deixem ao menos alguns sossegados. Animais perigosos sempre os houve e ainda hoje os há, não seria com a reintrodução da fauna nativa, que as coisas iriam ser muito diferentes. O javali é um animal claramente mais perigoso do que os 2 mencionados acima, por exemplo e vive espalhado por vastas áreas do país.
Na última vez que estive em Montesinho e fiz trabalho de campo na floresta, mentalizei-me que ali quem mandava era a Natureza e as suas leis, se me acontesse alguma coisa seria da minha responsabilidade.
De noite ouvi sons bastante assustadores e que indicavam a presença de animais de grande porte, mas tentei respeitar e cumprir os meus objectivos, ainda que se sentisse algum receio que penso que era saudável.
Mas é mesmo isso o que deve ser um parque natural, de outra forma, não teria qualquer magia e encanto.

Estava aqui a vasculhar sobre o Bos primigenius mauritanicus e saiu-me esta prenda:

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...0VNbGO&sig=AHIEtbSipaFjm8AFu9RK8nBFGx7eOuzDgQ

Um estudo genético feito sobre as raças bovinas do noroeste ibérico, confirmaram, que temos diferentes espécies de bovinos selvagens potenciais (!), mas o mais interessente foi o facto da raça maronesa ser muito primitiva, vindo directamente de uma espécie de bovídeo selvagem de uma espécie menos conhecida ( Bos taurus brachycerus), que se desenvolveu isolada numa região montanhosa do Norte do Portugal ( Marão, Padrela,etc) e estando protegida de cruzamentos sobreviveu assim até hoje!
De facto, aquela cornamenta em forma de lira, o corpo robusto e a côr da pelagem, não enganam muito!
Trata-se mesmo possivelmente de uma espécie de auroque.
A Sayaguesa também é muito interessante!


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 18:07)

belem disse:


> O touro bravo está de facto próximo do uro, falta-lhe somente ter uns cornos um pouco mais longos. Em relação ao tamanho, parece-me que o touro bravo é mais pequeno, mas talvez na P. Ibérica os auroques não fossem assim tão grandes, dado o facto do clima ser mais quente do que a Europa do Norte.
> Eu diria que as hipóteses de termos o auroque de novo, são quase de 100%, basta fazer um estudo genético e seleccionar os melhores fenótipos da raça sayaguesa, maronesa, touro bravo,etc...
> A raça Barrosã do Norte de Portugal, que existe junto à Galiza ( Galicia) também é um exemplo único de proximidade com uma subespécie de auroque ( Bos primigenius mauritanicus) procedente do Norte de África, trazido pelo Mouros durante o tempo de ocupação da P. Ibérica, tendo sido no entanto « encurralado» num pequeno enclave do Norte de Portugal, devido ao domínio do tronco ibérico e aquitânico sobre o mauritânico. Basicamente, o que se fez na raça barrosã foi seleccionar os auroques mouros, com maiores chifres, corpo mais corpulento, proporcionado e forte. Neste caso os machos chegam a atingir um peso médio ( não máximo) de 701 kgs, algo bem mais próximo de um auroque. Seria necessário, seleccionar os exemplares com melhores características de auroque, fazer um estudo genético e começar a pensar em construir a primeira população em cativeiro de auroques norte-africanos.
> Felizmente,  temos também o tronco ibérico e está em estado quase bruto, presente nos touros bravos, raça maronesa, raça sayaguesa, onde podemos construir também o auroque ibérico.
> ...



"A raça Barrosã do Norte de Portugal, que existe junto à Galiza ( Galicia) também é um exemplo único de proximidade com uma subespécie de auroque ( Bos primigenius mauritanicus) procedente do Norte de África, trazido pelo Mouros durante o tempo de ocupação da P. Ibérica, tendo sido no entanto « encurralado» num pequeno enclave do Norte de Portugal, devido ao domínio do tronco ibérico e aquitânico sobre o mauritânico."



No creo mucho que la Barrosa fuera traido por los mouros. No lo creo.

Los mouros nunca se establecieron ni habitaron esas regiones, y su influencia fue muy escasa o nula en esas zonas. Allí los moros no estuvieron ni 100 años, fue en el S.IX cuando esas zonas ya fueran reconquistadas.
Además allí existio un poco de dominio moro pero no hubo asentamientos moros importantes, ellos gustaban de valles y vegas calidas con agricultura como el rio Guadalquivir.
Además su ganado era caballos y camellos, algunas cabras y ovejas mas no vacas.

Esa zona de Peneda Geres es muy aislada y posiblemente sea una vaca de origen prehistorico y autoctono de un animal que llego a la peninsula miles de años antes, pero yo no creo la "teoría moura". 
Pienso que es comun en Iberia que cuando no se conoce bien una cosa, darsela a los "moros". Y no creo que sea cierto.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2010 às 18:41)

duero disse:


> "A raça Barrosã do Norte de Portugal, que existe junto à Galiza ( Galicia) também é um exemplo único de proximidade com uma subespécie de auroque ( Bos primigenius mauritanicus) procedente do Norte de África, trazido pelo Mouros durante o tempo de ocupação da P. Ibérica, tendo sido no entanto « encurralado» num pequeno enclave do Norte de Portugal, devido ao domínio do tronco ibérico e aquitânico sobre o mauritânico."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lê o artigo científico que coloquei mais acima.
Este: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=...8nBFGx7eOuzDgQ

Fala da colonização moura, do auroque norte africano  e da vaca barrosã também.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 19:06)

Si lo lei anteriormente, pero.....

EL ADN ES OBJETIVO si, pero las explicaciones son teorías.

Ven que la genética es de uro mauritanico, si, eso puede ser verdad, pero....

¿Qué pruebas hay que fueran los moros los que los trajeran?
Ningún documentos histórico lo atestigua, no existe documento histórico que diga que los moros los trajeron, por tanto, EL ADN DE URO MAURITANICO ES CERTEZA, LA TEORIA DE SU EXISTENCIA EN PENEDA GERES ES TEORÍA, puede ser o no.

¿No pudieron ser los romanos?
¿No pudo ser una subespecie de uro mauritanico que vivía siempre en la península y permaneció en esas montañas aislados?
¿Una especie o subespecie ibérica como la zebra?



¿Cuanto tiempo hubo de dominio mouro en Peneda Geres? ¿Cuanto en el Algarve? ¿Cuanto en Galicia? ¿Cuanto en Andalucía?

La influencia mora en la península es NORTE-SUR, en todos aspectos, mismo culturales, toponímicos, etc....

Al Norte del Duero no existe apenas toponímia árabe ni ríos ni pueblos.

Al Sur si existe, mismo ALGARVE es árabe, GUADIANA es árabe.

Además los monumentos, no existen al Norte del Duero. 

No hay noticias de asentamientos árabes en esas zonas, los árabes gustaban de vegas de riós y zonas cálidas y un poco secas por eso gustaban de Algarve y Andalucía no de Galicia o Tras os Montes.

Puede ser de origen uro mauritanico pero puede que su origen fuera paleolítico, fauna como el zebro domesticada. 

*Si fuera de los mouros estaría en Algarve no en Peneda Geres.*
Y los mouros no gustaban mucho de las vacas, ellos eran mas de caballos o cabras. 

Acontece que en Iberia cuando no se conoce una cosa y hay que darla un origen siempre aparecen los moros, ainda cuando esa explicación en algunos casos es inverosimil. 

Yo no creo la "teoría moura".


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 19:10)

Peneda Geres es una zona aislada que no intereso al invasor, ni romano ni moro. Zona pobre, montañosa. Ellos gustaban de zonas mejores, llanuras donde cultivar, mismo Algarve, Ribeira do Douro los romanos, O Tejo los árabes, pero no unas montañas aisladas.

Yo creo la teoría autóctona de un animal de la fauna paleolitica que sobrevivió y fue doméstico como la zebra.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2010 às 19:18)

duero disse:


> Si lo lei anteriormente, pero.....
> 
> EL ADN ES OBJETIVO si, pero las explicaciones son teorías.
> 
> ...



Ainda há pouco tempo foi feito um estudo genético mas desta feita em pessoas, no Norte Litoral ( zona do Porto) e muitos resultados deram com  ADN com forte presença norte africana.
Portanto, embora este assunto para mim seja de nula importância ( relativamente às vacas barrosã, para mim tanto me faz que tenham sido os mouros, romanos, os fenícios ou os cartagineses que as trouxeram), o ADN é uma prova fiável que estamos, neste caso, perante o Bos primigenius mauritanicus.
Se é nativo da P. Ibérica, não sei... Ainda não se sabe.
Relativamente à atribuição de coisas que não se sabe aos mouros, nunca ouvi falar de tal, mas bom, sempre se aprende.
Como já disse, não sei se foi importado por alguém que viajou do Sul ao Norte de Portugal, não sei se é nativo da P. Ibérica, não sei se foram os cartagineses, os mouros ou os fenícios, não sei de nada ainda. O que sei é que está indicado já em mais do que uma referência a origem africana deste bovino selvagem derivado à presença moura na P. Ibérica. Agora se é verdade ou não, não o sei. Apenas me limitei a indicar o que diz nos estudos. O que sei é que está indicada e provada  a sua proveniência genética.
Realmente se for uma espécie selvagem e nativa, seria interessante seleccionar os animais mais selvagens e com melhores genes para este propósito ( da recuperação da espécie).


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 19:34)

Si e nao. Conhezo o estudio genetico en persoa mas, també nao e certo ou nao tudo.

O estudio génetico diz que no Noroeste peninsula ha un grande componente genético do haplotipo Y: E, cuando el mas común en Ibería es el haplotipo Y; R1b, aun mismo en el noroeste el R1b es el 50/60% y el E es un 25/30%.

En el País Vasco el R1b es superior al 90% y el E no existe.

Dijeron que fuera los moros, mais, dentro dos haplotipos hay subclados y estudiaron los subclados, y SORPRESA.

Los subclados de E similares a norteafricanos son 6-8%, pero el resto de subclados de E son de LOS BALCANES.
El haplotipo E tambien existe en los balcanes y en Grecia pero con subclados diferentes a norte de Africa, y los subclados del Noroeste mas de 10% son iguales a los de Los Balcanes.

Los subclados de E en Andalucía y Algarve si son todos de norafrica.

Los subclados de E en el Noroeste existe la teoría de LOS SUEVOS, pero los suevos no son de los balcanes, así que muchos dicen que es una población paleolitica.

En genética humana ibérica hay pocas cosas seguras, la única realmente segura es que el haplotipo Y: G es de LOS ALANOS. Es muy escaso en Iberia, originario del Caucaso y los únicos que lo tenían eran los alanos.

Yo creo que la barrosa si puede ser uro mauritanico pero derivado de antigua fauna iberica paleolitica que sobrevivio en esas montañas.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 19:37)

La atribución a los moros de muchas cosas desconocidas siempre fue común en España, mismo ainda hoje hay personas que atribuyen a los moros el arco de herradura en arquitectura, cuando es de origen visigodo.

Aun así creo que estamos saliendo del tema.

Lo importante es que la barrosa es muy antigua y puede servir para recrear el uro.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 19:46)

RAZA TUDANCA


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2010 às 20:00)

É possível que seja o uro mauritânico também nativo da P. Ibérica, mas penso que isso necessita de mais estudos. Hoje em dia, tem-se cometido erros gravíssimos ao dar primazia ao estudo das raças, esquecendo as espécies que lhe dão origem e sua possível recuperação e protecção. Talvez por sorte do destino, tal como aconteceu com o Zebro, algo se tenha conservado...
Não esquecer também a importância da Raça Sayaguesa e Maronesa na recuperação do Uro... Agora qual deles? É uma boa questão que exige algum aprofundamento.
Para já parece-me evidente a existência de 2 bovídeos selvagens na P. Ibérica: O auroque norte africano e o auroque europeu.


Edit: Bom exemplar de Raça Tudanca da Cantábria. 
Existem algumas raças muito interessantes para a recuperação destas espécies.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 20:04)

Hemos de tener en cuenta una cosa mas: una raza doméstica que se hace salvaje se "AURA", es decir, comienza a tomar característica de uro.

Eso sucedió en norteamerica con las vacas que introdujeron los españoles en Texas, que se hicieron salvajes y tomaron características aurinas. 
Aquellas vacas procedían de razas del Sur de España con grandes cuernos pero allí se hicieron salvajes y luego mezclaron con razas británica y fueron criadas medio salvajes.

Son las TEXAS LONGHORN.


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 20:08)

LONGHORN EN OKLAHONA







Parece un uro propiamente.


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2010 às 20:29)

Sim, é possível, mas o ideal seria usar animais com um bom historial de uro genético, fenotípico e se possível até comportamental. Muitas dessas vacas são animais cruzados e já algo alterados, embora sem dúvida que consigam voltar a ser uros ( embora leve muito mais tempo). Para tornar isto mais rápido o ideal seria seleccionar as melhores raças, os melhores uros, vá...
No estudo que vi sobre as raças do noroeste ibérico, quase todas são derivadas de cruzamentos, excepto a Maronesa. Claro que temos também a Sayaguesa, mas essa não foi usada no estudo.
Não esquecer, que no caso das versões mais puras e selvagens, também houve uma selecção do Homem, mas não tendo em vista o cruzamento ( felizmente!) mas tão e somente a selecção dos exemplares com as melhores características dentro da mesma espécie, pretendidas para determinados propósitos.
No nosso caso, pretendemos os melhores uros, então vamos procurá-los!


----------



## duero (26 Jun 2010 às 20:58)

Totalmente cierto y pienso que las mejores estan en la península.

Los uros "recreados" hace décadas en alemania no sirven, son ainda menos uros que las razas ibéricas.
Esos uros "recreados" ni siquiera tienen carácter pues no se defienden de los lobos. 
No solo es necesario el fenotipo sino tambien el carácter. Debemos recordar que el uro era salvaje y por tanto tenía que defenderse de lobos y osos y otros animales salvajes, incluso del lince, que bien puede cazar a "uros crianzas".
Los uros recreados en alemania y holanda no se defienden de los lobos ni de ningún animal, cuando llega un animal salvaje huyen y dejan solas las crias. Fueron creados con razas de centroeuropa muy domesticas y con zonas sin lobos hace siglos. 
Nuestras razas del Noroeste tienen hábito a "vivir" con el lobo.
Incluso el toro bravo puede luchar con los lobos.

Sería bueno mezclar lo siguiente:

razas cercanas al uro fenotípicamente (tudanca, sayaguesa, maronesa)
razas grandes que den corpulencia (avileña ibérica)
toro bravo que le de caracter y bravura para no huir de los lobos (toros mas bravos de España, Portugal y Sur de Francia).

TUDANCA






SAYAGUESA






MARONESA






AVILEÑA IBÉRICA (mas alta que las anteriores)






TORO DE LIDIA (importante para dar bravura contra depredadores)







Lo extraño de todo esto es.........¿POR QUE LO HACEN EN HOLANDA Y ALEMANIA CON NUESTRAS RAZAS?
Ahora llevan razas de aquí a allí para recrear el uro.

¿POR QUÉ NO SE HACE AQUÍ SI ES AQUÍ DONDE ESTAN ESAS RAZAS "AURICAS"?


----------



## belem (26 Jun 2010 às 21:04)

Muito bom o teu post!
Completamente de acordo.
É algo que tem que ser pensado e mais que isso, feito!
Depois respondo melhor, que agora tenho que ir.


----------



## belem (27 Jun 2010 às 16:26)

duero disse:


> Totalmente cierto y pienso que las mejores estan en la península.
> 
> Los uros "recreados" hace décadas en alemania no sirven, son ainda menos uros que las razas ibéricas.
> Esos uros "recreados" ni siquiera tienen carácter pues no se defienden de los lobos.
> ...



Sim, também estou de acordo.
Tem que haver um equilíbrio para chegar às espécies de  auroque.
Em relação ao Tronco pré-histórico de uro mauritânico dentro do Noroeste peninsular( Bos desertorum, Bos primigenius opisthonomous ou Bos primigenius mauretanicus são todos sinónimos ) foram encontradas não 1 mas  3 raças: Cachena, Galega e Barrosã.
Pode-se dizer que neste grupo as principais características fenotípicas são: cornos altos em forma de lira e pelagem de côr clara.
Actualmente tanto a Barrosã como a Cachena têm essas características.
A raça Galega teve muita influência também do uro mauritânico e só mais no fim é que recebeu um cruzamento com a raça Barrosã.
Isto deveu-se à sua área limitada de expansão e influência de uma raça vizinha em clara expansão ( a raça Barrosã).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Raça Cachena com características fenotípicas típicas do tronco mauritânico.


As raças Arouquesa, Frieiriesa,Caldelana, Limiana, Vianesa derivam do mutante Bos primigenius estrepsicerus ou Bos taurus ibericus.


E no terceiro grupo  temos isolada a Raça Maronesa, que deriva directamente do Bos taurus brachycerus, que não sofreu qualquer cruzamento e manteve-se isolada geneticamente, possivelmente, digo eu, devido ao isolamento do local onde vive.


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9c/Bos_primigenius_map.jpg

Na P. Ibérica, tendo em conta a suas origens mais primitivas, aparentemente é referido o Bos primigenius primigenius. A hipótese de termos potencialmente uma população de Bos primigenius mauretanicus sob a forma de raças primitivas existe, mas não sei se serão originárias de populações nativas da P. Ibérica ou não. Será que a P. Ibérica tinha alguma espécie ou subespécie de auroque diferente da maior parte da Europa? Não sei.
Seja como for, seria muito interessante recuperar ambas as subespécies e investigar mais.


----------



## duero (28 Jun 2010 às 21:40)

Siempre pense que cachena y barrosa era la misma vaca, solo que cambiaban los nombres, pero que eran lo mismo, cachena el nombre en España y barrosa en Portugal.

"Será que a P. Ibérica tinha alguma espécie ou subespécie de auroque diferente da maior parte da Europa? Não sei."

Nao acredito estranho. A P.I. ten:

-especie diferente de lince (o iberico Lynx pardinus).
-subespecie diferente de lobo (signatus)
-subespecie/especie diferente de cabra montes (capra hispanica, diferente da dos Alpes).
-subespecie diferente de gato montes (mas grande que el europeo).
-subespecie diferente de liebre
-subespecie diferente de aguila real 
-subespecie/especie diferente de aguila imperial.
-subespecie/especie diferente de rebeco.

La Península ibérica tiene el mayor número de endemismos botanicos y animales de Europa.

Mismo hasta tiene un abeto propio ibérico.


----------



## belem (29 Jun 2010 às 11:18)

duero disse:


> Siempre pense que cachena y barrosa era la misma vaca, solo que cambiaban los nombres, pero que eran lo mismo, cachena el nombre en España y barrosa en Portugal.
> 
> "Será que a P. Ibérica tinha alguma espécie ou subespécie de auroque diferente da maior parte da Europa? Não sei."
> 
> ...



No estudo científico que postei, Cachena e Barrosa estão apresentadas separadamente. Mas acredito que sejam muito próximas e praticamente idênticas.
São numerosos os bovinos destas raças, que apresentam traços de enorme rusticidade, sendo muito semelhantes aos seus antepassado selvagens em vários aspectos.
Quanto à possibilidade da existência de um outro auroque nativo da P. Ibérica acho possível mas ainda não tenho referências sobre isso.


----------



## duero (8 Jul 2010 às 08:25)

OS URO VOLTAN AS RUAS COMO TODOS OS ANOS EN SAN FERMÍN.

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2010070...-gago-deja-dos-heridos-asta-toro/338881.shtml


----------



## duero (8 Jul 2010 às 08:26)

No hay encierros de toros en Portugal? Lo veo extraño cuando Portugal tambien es país de "touradas".


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2010 às 13:33)

duero disse:


> No hay encierros de toros en Portugal?



Sí, los hay.


----------



## duero (8 Jul 2010 às 15:46)

En que ciudades portuguesas hay encierros de toros? Gustaria de ver siquiera por televisión.


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2010 às 18:26)

duero disse:


> En que ciudades portuguesas hay encierros de toros? Gustaria de ver siquiera por televisión.



En youtube « Largadas de touros em Portugal» tienes muchos videos para mirar.


----------



## duero (9 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

onde é Samora?


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2010 às 05:04)

Fecha de la Noticia: 16 de agosto del 2010

*Nace un bisonte en la Reserva de San Cebrián de Mudá*

La reserva ha visto nacer al primer ejemplar en peligro de extinción tras la llegada de una manada salvaje de siete bisontes.

El Bisonte Europeo ha demostrado sus ganas de vivir en la Cordillera Cantábrica con una velocidad asombrosa, incluso saltándose las normas de la propia naturaleza y especie para convencer a palentinos primero, que son los que les han acogido y a todos los españoles, de que su sitio puede estar aquí.De hecho, La reserva del bisonte europeo de la localidad palentina de San Cebrián de Muda ha visto nacer al primer ejemplar de esta especie en peligro de extinción tras la llegada de una manada salvaje de siete bisontes europeos procedentes de los bosques polacos de Bialowieza y Pszczyna en el mes de junio.

Si hace unos meses se comía las escobas y otros matorrales productores de fuego como si de una desbrozadora se tratase, diciéndonos que es útil y que puede ayudarnos a combatir el abandono del campo, si hace unos meses se emboscaba en un pequeño recinto donde es difícil verle, diciéndonos que su carácter es más parecido al del corzo que al del león, y que es un animal tímido y nada peligroso pese a su tamaño, hoy envía la tercera señal y fuera de tiempo biológico (suelen parir en primavera) una hembra ha traído su retoño, gestado en la libertad de los bosques polacos, a nacer a España.

La Asociación para la Conservación del Bisonte Europeo en España ha trasladado las felicitaciones que ha recibido de toda Europa a la Montaña Palentina, al ayuntamiento de San Cebrián de Mudá, a la Junta de Castilla-León y a la sociedad española que está siguiendo esta reintroducción con esperanza por la ayuda prestada a la especie emblemática más grande de Europa a escapar de un destino fatal y a seguir el camino junto a nosotros y nuestros hijos.

Noticia publicada en El Norte de Castilla, 16 de agosto de 2010

http://www.nortecastilla.es/20100816/local/palencia/mace-bisonte-reserva-cebrian-201008161842.html

Foto de madre y cría. Fuente: El Norte de Castilla


----------



## Pek (30 Ago 2010 às 05:07)

Fecha de la Noticia: 20 de agosto del 2010

*Cipra, el nuevo bisonte palentino, es el mejor antídoto contra la despoblación*

El nacimiento de la primera cría de bisonte en la Montaña Palentina genera expectativas de crecimiento económico y turístico en una zona fuertemente marcada por el éxodo rural

Tranquilos y muy fisgones. Así define el alcalde de San Cebrián de Mudá (Palencia) a los ejemplares de bisonte europeo procedentes de Polonia que desde hace dos meses se han convertido en los nuevos vecinos de una de las zonas de la Montaña Palentina más marcadas por la despoblación. Llegaron siete y ahora son ocho, después de que Karakana, la bisonta líder de la manada, les diera hace dos semanas una grata sorpresa.

Pese a no ser época de reproducción, dio a luz a Cipra, como la han bautizado los vecinos del pueblo, la primera cría de bisonte europeo nacida en estado salvaje desde hace mil años. Su nacimiento es señal inequívoca de que la zona elegida reúne las condiciones óptimas para la continuación de la especie.

Pero además, Cipra ha traído la esperanza a un pueblo que cuenta con apenas 150 habitantes. Aunque no era ése el objetivo principal del proyecto, que instaló en San Cebrián un centro de cría de bisonte europeo promovido por el Proyecto Muruna, la llegada del nuevo ejemplar constituye, a juicio del alcalde, Jesús González, “un valor añadido para atraer gente y crear posibilidades para que los jóvenes puedan permanecer en este territorio. Con que uno solo de ellos se quede en el pueblo ya nos damos por satisfechos”.

Se trata, al parecer, de una hembra, que no tiene lazos de cosanguineidad con los machos de la manada, por lo que “tenemos una hembra reproductora en potencia”, manifestó Fernando Morán, promotor del Centro de Conservación del Bisonte, incluido también en el proyecto Muruna.

Para Morán, la despoblación conlleva el fin de las estructuras agrarias, lo que genera a su vez fuego y abandono. Por ello, “el bisonte es otra medida de gestión, un recurso que puede otorgar bondades al medio rural español, desde el desbroce a la caza o el turismo” y puede generar además puestos de trabajo en una zona en la que el desempleo azuza de forma importante.

Centro de Interpretación

Si bien el proyecto se concibió solo como un centro de cría para la conservación de la especie, la gran expectación creada lleva consigo otros beneficios para esta localidad, situada en plena Montaña Palentina. “El fracaso de la minería, de la ganadería y los demás recursos hacen que veamos en este proyecto un atractivo que nos permita luchar contra la despoblación desde un nuevo concepto”, explicó el regidor.

De hecho, ya se están ultimando los detalles para la próxima apertura del Centro de Interpretación del Bisonte, una iniciativa que se materializará en un edificio de 300 metros cuadrados desde donde es posible ver la reserva, situada a escasos metros, mediante cámaras de vigilancia.

El recinto dispondrá de dos plantas, una dedicada a la gastronomía y otra a la artesanía típicas de la Montaña Palentina, además de una sala audiovisual que proyectará los aspectos más interesantes del bisonte. El proyecto, que ha supuesto una inversión, de más de 1,1 millones de euros, financiado en su mayoría con Fondos Miner, generará al menos cinco empleos fijos además de otros tantos de carácter eventual.

Según González, no será obligatorio acercarse a la reserva, aunque sí se organizarán visitas guiadas. Dos personas serán las encargadas de guiar a los visitantes hasta las 200 hectáreas donde campan los bisontes, trayecto que podrá realizarse andando, en bicicleta o en todo terreno, para las personas con movilidad más reducida.

Ahora, los responsables de Muruna confían en que la naturaleza les dé una nueva sorpresa, pues una hembra está alejándose regularmente del rebaño, con lo que quizá haya aún otro recién nacido.

Noticia publicada en El Norte de Castilla, 20 de agosto de 2010

http://www.nortecastilla.es/20100820/local/palencia/cipra-nuevo-bisonte-palentino-201008201615.html

Ohhhhhhhhh, que mono!!!! Fuente: El Norte de Castilla


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2010 às 13:43)

Isso é uma excelente notícia!
Obrigado por partilhar connosco.


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Set 2010 às 16:46)

Alguém sabe se há alguma prova da existência destes animais no território que é hoje Portugal?

Sabemos que existiam no norte da Ibéria, por isso não é estranhar que também andassem por cá. Mas há algum registo histórico disso?

Por exemplo pinturas rupestres, relatos da época romana, nomes de terras que possam ter origem no nome do animal?


O ICNB não refere a Camurça e o Castor como espécies autóctones. O _castor fiber_ está mesmo na lista das espécies invasoras com perigo ecológico. Não me parece que vá ser feito o que quer que seja para reintroduzir este animal em Portugal. Mas também de que é que eu estou a falar, o ICNB nunca faz nada disso com espécie nenhuma...


----------



## belem (23 Set 2010 às 19:26)

Seattle92 disse:


> Alguém sabe se há alguma prova da existência destes animais no território que é hoje Portugal?
> 
> Sabemos que existiam no norte da Ibéria, por isso não é estranhar que também andassem por cá. Mas há algum registo histórico disso?
> 
> ...



 A não ser que tenha existido um acidente geográfico muito grande na fronteira do Norte de Portugal com a Espanha, aí o bisonte não a poderia transpôr. Mas como não conheço nenhum não me parece muito plausível.
O ICNB não as refere como autóctones porque estão extintas. Aliás eu até soube da extinção da camurça através do ICNB e de um livro que tenho sobre os parques e reservas naturais de Portugal.
A camurça fez parte da fauna da região de Montesinho e o castor é uma espécie extinta em Portugal.


http://www.iucnredlist.org/apps/redlist/details/4007/0

Isto não é segredo nenhum, foram espécies que sempre existiram na P. Ibérica.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 12:15)

Fuente: www.mundominer.es

Fecha de la Noticia: 23 de septiembre del 2010

*Nace la segunda cría de bisonte en San Cebrián de Mudá*

El nuevo bisonte palentino se asomaba ayer por la mañana a la vista de los vecinos

Tras la llegada de la manada, la aceptación social e incluso el nacimiento fuera de tiempo y probabilidad de Cipra, la primera bisonte nacida a mediados de agosto en la reserva de San Cebrián de Mudá, ubicada en el norte de la provincia de Palencia, la manada procedente de Polonia aún no había dicho la última palabra.
Coincidiendo con las fiestas del pueblo, entre el pasado viernes y sábado, se celebró el nacimiento de la segunda cría de bisonte.
Precisamente, en estas fechas se está debatiendo la ampliación de la Reserva de San Cebrián y un nuevo proyecto muy ambicioso en la Montaña Palentina para el desarrollo rural a través de la conservación del Bisonte Europeo.
El nuevo bisonte palentino se asomaba ayer por la mañana a la vista de los vecinos, habituales seguidores tempraneros, día tras dia si no llueve mucho, de los bisontes.
Fuentes conocedoras del ciclo vital de esta especie señalan que la probabilidad de que una hembra traiga un retoño durante un año es de un 66%, la de que sea fuera del tiempo natural (de mayo a junio) de un 10 %, pero la probabilidad de que, de tres hembras, dos tengan bisontes fuera de tiempo y en el mismo año ya supera cualquier previsión.
Se ha notificado la noticia a las autoridades en materia de conservación mundial, que ya están organizando un viaje para ver la Montaña Palentina, ese nuevo lugar donde los bisontes se reproducen fácilmente y que ha despertado su inmediato interés. Ahora sólo queda ver qué tal afronta el invierno. Normalmente, estas crías tardías tiene una mortalidad superior a la media, pero los estudios son sobre inviernos muy duros, con cuatro meses de nieve, y en España el clima es más llevadero.
El Centro de Conservación del Bisonte Europeo en España felicita a los habitantes de San Cebrián por la ilusión que están demostrando y también por los resultados de la reserva, que definitivamente asombran.

Noticia publicada en El Norte de Castilla, 23 de septiembre de 2010

Clima más llevadero genéricamente para España sí, pero para San Cebrián no lo tengo tan claro... Yo creo que eso lo debe decir alguien que no conoce demasiado la zona porque llevadero llevadero en invierno no es  Os pongo datos de la estación oficial más cercana a la Reserva palentina en la referente a meses invernales:

Temperaturas medias en ºC (media aritmética)

- Noviembre:.. 3,5
*- Diciembre:... 0,4
- Enero:........-0,2
- Febrero:..... 0,9*
- Marzo:....... 2,6

Período frío o de heladas: 12 meses

Régimen térmico según Papadakis: pa (Patagoniano *frío*)

Temperatura media de las mínimas del mes más frío: *-5,9 ºC*

Temperatura media del invierno (dic, ene y feb): 0,36 ºC

*Temperatura media noviembre-marzo: 1,44 ºC*

Temperatura media mensual de las mínimas absolutas:

- Noviembre: -9,2 ºC
- Diciembre: -13,2 ºC
- Enero: -14,2 ºC
- Febrero: -11,8 ºC
- Marzo: -12,1 ºC
- Abril: -8,8 ºC
- ANUAL: -15,5 ºC

Y nevar nieva muchísimo (seguro que más que allí en cuanto a cantidad). ¿Que a lo mejor dura algo menos la nieve en el suelo y las temperaturas medias en los meses centrales del invierno no son tan extremas? Seguro. Pero llevadero no creo que sea la palabra 

 Pongo los datos de Varsovia, que tampoco está demasiado lejos de la reserva polaca

- Noviembre:.. 2,9
- Diciembre:...-0,4
- Enero:........-2,2
- Febrero:......-1,0
- Marzo:........2,9

 Temperatura media de las mínimas del mes más frío: -4,8 ºC

 Temperatura media del invierno (dic, ene y feb): -1,2 ºC

*Temperatura media noviembre-marzo: 0,44 ºC*


Y el verano es hasta 3,5 ºC de media más fresco en San Cebrián que en Varsovia. S. Cebrián 14,8 ºC en julio y Varsovia 18,3 ºC. De media anual también es notablemente más fresco San Cebrián.

 O de Krakow, ciudad pegadita a la otra reserva de la que trajeron bisontes: Pszczyna

- Noviembre:.. 3,1
- Diciembre:...-0,5
- Enero:........-2,2
- Febrero:......-0,6
- Marzo:........ 3,5

 Temperatura media de las mínimas del mes más frío: -5,5 ºC

 Temperatura media del invierno (dic, ene y feb): -1,1 ºC

*Temperatura media noviembre-marzo: 0,66 ºC*

 Con lo del verano y las temperaturas anuales lo mismo que para Varsovia.

Con estos datos se ve claramente que NO hay una diferencia apreciable en invierno en cuanto a temperaturas, la verdad. Y el verano y el cómputo global del año son más fríos en San Cebrián. Lo de la nieve ya lo he comentado antes, cae más cantidad en esa zona palentina, aunque seguramente (este dato lo desconozco) dure más en el suelo en el este de Polonia. El caso es que frío, un montón de días de nieve en el suelo, fuertes heladas y demás aspectos invernales van a tener en San Cebrián hasta cansarse; no creo ni que se den cuenta de que han cambiado de país en ese aspecto. Puede que incluso noten más lo del verano, notablemente más fresco en San Cebrián.

No sé yo si la explicación a estos nacimientos será el clima... Seguro que otras cosas también influirán. A ver qué dice la comisión de expertos que va a venir a ver el lugar.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 13:58)

Cipra con su madre a finales de agosto. Fuente: www.diariodenavarra.es


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 14:33)

Que bela notícia. Parece que os bisontes estão a dar-se bem com os ares espanhois


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 14:57)

Seattle92 disse:


> Que bela notícia. Parece que os bisontes estão a dar-se bem com os ares espanhois



Sim, os bisontes europeus são animais adaptáveis.
No Parque Biológico de Gaia a reprodução em cativeiro ( ao ar livre) está a correr bastante bem.


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 15:10)

^^

Sabes quantos há nesse parque?


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 15:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Sabes quantos há nesse parque?



Não sei quantos são ao todo, mas ainda não são muitos.
Os nascimentos é que, felizmente, têm ocorrido com alguma regularidade.
Mas posso contactar o parque e perguntar.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 18:51)

belem disse:


> Sim, os bisontes europeus são animais adaptáveis.
> No Parque Biológico de Gaia a reprodução em cativeiro ( ao ar livre) está a correr bastante bem.



 Fíjate hasta qué punto. Dos ejemplos en España opuestos: en el Parque de la Naturaleza de Cabárceno (casi al nivel del mar, en Cantabria) hay bastantes bisontes europeos y más de la mitad de ellos son nacidos en el propio parque. Lo mismo ocurre en Lacuniacha, Parque Faunístico de los Pirineos, en un entorno completamente alpino.

 Por cierto, en Lacuniacha también hay y se reproducen especies que en épocas pretéritas habitaban los Pirineos: renos, caballos de Przewalski, linces boreales (se especula con que pueda existir algún ejemplar todavía en el Pirineo Catalán, o tal vez individuos aislados procedentes del sureste de Francia), etc. En un hábitat ideal para ellos: un estupendo bosque (hayas, abedules, pinos silvestres, abetos...) y pradera subalpinos a alrededor de 1300-1500 msnm.

 Recinto de Lacuniacha y entorno






 Foto de sucotronic (Felix) en www.flickr.com

 Vista desde el parking






 Fuente: http://elchelegal.blogspot.com

 Llevándoles la comida en invierno 






 Foto de okellas en www.pirineos3000.com

 Bisontes en Lacuniacha






 Fuente: www.achus.info


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 20:12)

Sobre o lince-boreal nos Pirinéus ainda há muitas dúvidas...
Mas bom, seria excelente que já estivesse por lá.
Se houver alguma informação científica sobre isso seria muito interessante divulgá-la.
O lince-boreal já existiu, pelo menos ( tanto quanto sei), em tempos históricos, desde o Norte de Portugal/Galiza até aos Pirinéus Orientais ( ou seja zona Eurossiberiana). A sua designação local era de «tigre».
Sobre os  tarpans, não se sabe ainda muito sobre que espécie existiria no Norte da  P. Ibérica.
Pelo menos sabe-se que no Sul da P. Ibérica tinhamos o zebro, mas esse felizmente, não está extinto.
O castor e o tetraz como se sabe, chegaram,pelo menos no caso do último a existir em sítios tão meridionais como alguns locais do Maciço Central tanto em Portugal ( Serra da Estrela) como em Espanha ( em León ainda existem alguns tetrazes, quiçá os últimos sobreviventes da população do Maciço Central).
Quanto à rena, não sei se estaria presente nos Pirinéus em tempos históricos.
Exceptuando esta última, penso que todos estes animais ( inclusive o auroque entre outros), já existiram em praticamente  toda a franja Eurossiberiana da P. Ibérica em tempos históricos, sem distinção de fronteiras, mas apenas e somente com preferências fitoclimatéricas, tendo como habitat preferencial a floresta temperada húmida ( ou bosque caducifólio).
O bisontes, entre todos estes animais, é dos poucos que também gosta muito de espaços abertos.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 20:46)

belem disse:


> Sobre o lince-boreal nos Pirinéus ainda há muitas dúvidas...
> Mas bom, seria excelente que já estivesse por lá.
> Se houver alguma informação científica sobre isso seria muito interessante divulgá-la.
> O lince-boreal já existiu, pelo menos ( tanto quanto sei), em tempos históricos, desde o Norte de Portugal/Galiza até aos Pirinéus Orientais ( ou seja zona Eurossiberiana). A sua designação local era de «tigre».
> ...



 Lo del lince boreal de momento son especulaciones. Cada uno dice una cosa, que si queda algún ejemplar en el Pirineo Catalán, que si se extinguió hace 40 años, que si programas de reintroducción...OFICIALMENTE no hay ninguno (salvo para la legislación catalana, que lo incluye en el registro de especies amenazadas), luego cada uno...

 Un artículo muy serio que deja claras algunas cosas:

*El lince europeo en España
¿Existen linces europeos en los Pirineos?*

El caso del lince europeo o boreal (Lynx lynx) en los Pirineos mantiene cierto parecido con el del lince ibérico en Madrid. También la población pierenaica de linces se da en general por extinguida, o se considera que los escasísimos ejemplares que pueda haber no tienen futuro (los así llamados “muertos vivientes”). Y sin embargo, al igual que en Madrid, nunca han dejado de recogerse testimonios y citas importantes sobre la presencia del lince, aunque quizá en este caso han sido menos numerosas, y no se cuenta hoy en día con resultados positivos de ningún análisis genético que certifique que un excremento pertenece a lince europeo.

El lince europeo convivió con el ibérico en el norte de España, y en gran medida compartió también su destino: la persecución humana sistemática y la extinción de sus poblaciones en la franja septentrional de la península (así como en la mayor parte de Europa Occidental). Durante el primer tercio del siglo XX todavía se seguían capturando ejemplares en los Pirineos, aunque las poblaciones parecían estar ya fragmentadas en tres núcleos diferentes. En las décadas sucesivas las citas fueron disminuyendo tanto en número como en grado de certidumbre, y se llegó a pensar que el lince europeo, allá por 1988, prácticamente se había extinguido en España, y en todo caso los pocos individuos que pudieran quedar no podrían constituir una población biológicamente viable. En su vertiente, los investigadores franceses también han dado en general a la población pirenaica de lince por desaparecida, situando su extinción en la década de los 40 y basándose en la ausencia de datos posteriores de mortalidad.

Sin embargo, y sin abandonar la cautela que es necesario tener con este tipo de información, existen citas de lince europeo aparentemente muy fiables hasta fechas recientes que merecen atención. Por continuar con la situación en Francia, un grupo de investigadores encontró en el pirineo oriental una veintena de rastros (la mayoría huellas en la nieve) entre 1989 y 1995, incluyendo tres avistamientos directos de lince europeo (dos en 1993 y uno en 1994). Los resultados fueron publicados y los autores no dudaban de la presencia de la especie durante, al menos, esos años. Poco antes y ya en la vertiente española de la cordillera, un estudio realizado entre 1985 y 1989 pudo encontrar huellas atribuíbles al lince solamente en dos o tres ocasiones.

*Pero un nuevo estudio ha aportado nuevos y relevantes datos: como fruto de un muestreo intensivo en el año 2000 para tratar de detectar la especie, empleando varias metodologías diferentes en la región oriental del pirineo catalán, dos de los investigadores participantes pudieron observar al lince europeo en un total de tres ocasiones. Además, recogieron información sobre 43 avistamientos, considerando a 10 de ellos de alta fiabilidad*, así como tres excrementos sospechosos cuyos análisis genéticos resultaron finalmente negativos. En consecuencia con sus hallazgos los autores de dicho trabajo pidieron que se valorara la *inclusión del lince europeo en el **Catálogo Nacional de Especies Amenazadas*, siguiendo así a la *legislación catalana, que ya lo incorpora en su propio registro*. Pero en definitiva, en algo sí coinciden *los linces europeos del Pirineo* y los linces ibéricos de Madrid: *serán pocos, pero son y se ven.*


Hacia la reintroducción del lince europeo

Con independencia de la situación actual del lince europeo en los Pirineos, es indudable que la especie perteneció también a la fauna española de todo el norte peninsular hasta hace menos de un siglo, extinguiéndose en tiempos recientes, y que en los ecosistemas donde habitaba jugaba un papel importante que sería bueno restablecer. De la misma forma que se afrontan proyectos de reintroducción de otras especies, como el oso, el quebrantahuesos, o en un futuro próximo el del lince ibérico, en zonas de las que desaparecieron en el pasado reciente, también habría que plantearse la posibilidad de recuperar para España el lince europeo. Con ello aumentaría de nuevo nuestra riqueza natural, se favorecería la conservación de la especie en Europa Occidental y se establecerían de nuevo procesos ecológicos necesarios para la estabilidad y mantenimiento a largo plazo de los ecosistemas.

El lince europeo ya ha sido reintroducido exitosamente en otros lugares (aunque también ha habido fracasos), y *el hábitat y la abundancia de presas tanto en el Pirineo como en la cordillera cantábrica son idóneos para acoger de nuevo con éxito al felino*. El lince europeo vive preferentemente en medios forestales con abundancia de ungulados, asociados muchas veces a las áreas montañosas, en donde se alimenta sobre todo de corzos, rebecos, renos, cervatillos, etc. Si los ungulados no abundan sobreviven fundamentalmente gracias a las liebres y los roedores. Los requerimientos ecológicos de la especie parecen por tanto garantizados en el norte de España, y la predación sobre los ungulados ayudaría a regular en muchos lugares su excesiva abundancia, repercutiendo así también positivamente en la vegetación. La reintroducción del lince europeo ayudaría por tanto a restablecer un adecuado equilibrio ecológico.

No obstante, habría también que evaluar cuidadosamente algunos posibles efectos negativos. Por ejemplo habría que estudiar su impacto potencial sobre las poblaciones de especies amenazadas, como el urogallo o la liebre de piornal, sobre las que podría depredar. Además, los rebaños de ovejas serían susceptibles de sufrir ataques de vez en cuando, por lo que habría que afrontar la oposición de los ganaderos y compensar económicamente los posibles daños (que a juzgar por las experiencias de nuestros vecinos europeos no parecen excesivos). También, habría que considerar qué tipo de interacción podría tener el lince europeo en un futuro en el caso hipotético de que llegara a contactar con poblaciones de lince ibérico: ¿existiría riesgo de hibridación? ¿desplazaría el lince europeo al ibérico, más pequeño, afectando negativamente a sus poblaciones recuperadas? Dependiendo de los resultados de estas evaluaciones y de los costes que se esté dispuesto a asumir, *sería posible que España pudiera contar de nuevo con una población importante de un magnífico animal, que al igual que otros grandes carnívoros fue exterminado sin razón, y cuya recuperación podría interpretarse incluso como un acto de pura justicia.*



Autores: Lozano, Jorge; Cabezas-Díaz, Sara; Virgós, Emilio

 Elimino la bibliografía del artículo para hacerlo más claro 



 Otro enlace interesante sobre el lince boreal en Cataluña de los que pusieron el dinero para encontrar linces allá por los años 2001-2003: http://obrasocial.caixacatalunya.es.../mediambient/planesdeson/cast/equips_linx.htm


 Te dejo un enlace con una conversación interesante y que aporta novedades de cuando en cuando: http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=857&start=15

 Y ésta: http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=706



 Sobre criptofauna y paleofauna http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=859&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a



 Castores y urogallos sí tenemos danzando por Iberia   Aunque muchos no están contentos de la presencia del castor en La Rioja y Navarra y lo quieren eliminar... 

Un enlace sobre los urogallos de los Montes de León http://cronicaverde.blogspot.com/2010/07/el-raro-urogallo-de-leon.html
Otro sobre un estudio del castor en Navarra y La Rioja http://www.secem.es/GALEMYS/PDF%20de%20Galemys/16%20%282%29.pdf/3%201%20%20Ce%F1a%20%2891-98%29.pdf


 El reno, yo también creo que pertenece a la rama de la paleozoología en el Pirineo, aunque no era así hace 10.000 años (había poblaciones sedentarias hasta en León)


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 20:58)

Pek disse:


> Lo del lince boreal de momento son especulaciones. Cada uno dice una cosa, que si queda algún ejemplar en el Pirineo Catalán, que si se extinguió hace 40 años, que si programas de reintroducción...OFICIALMENTE no hay ninguno, luego cada uno...
> 
> Un artículo muy serio que deja claras algunas cosas:
> 
> ...



O lince boreal nos Pirinéus será comparável ao lince-ibérico no distrito de Madrid?
Dos 2 casos, qual foi o último que teve provas genéticas?
Qual é a população de lince-boreal mais próxima dos Pirinéus oficialmente conhecida?
O lince-ibérico ainda existe no Maciço Central ibérico, já não há dúvidas, (só não sei se vai até à região de Madrid).
O castor tem coisas boas e más. Penso que ainda existem locais bons para eles, mas as pessoas deviam compreender que eles estão cá muito antes delas e certamente que têm um papel importante a desempenhar nos ecossistemas.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 21:21)

belem disse:


> O lince boreal nos Pirinéus será comparável ao lince-ibérico no distrito de Madrid?
> Dos 2 casos, qual foi o último que teve provas genéticas?
> Qual é a população de lince-boreal mais próxima dos Pirinéus oficialmente conhecida?



1. Sí, en el sentido de que se dice que OFICIALMENTE no hay pero de cuando en cuando aparecen huellas, avistamientos, citas, etc.
2. Del lince ibérico en Madrid. No tengo constancia de prueba genética positiva de restos actuales (no de museo o ejemplares antiguos, se entiende) de lince boreal en los Pirineos.
3. Sureste de Francia (introducida recientemente). Subespecie _Lynx lynx carpathicus_

En Madrid se habla de ejemplares dispersos en el suroeste de la Comunidad. Se habla de una misteriosa población de linces en la sierra de Hoyo, en una propiedad militar a la que no se tiene acceso. En la carretera de Hoyo a Colmenar parece ser que también se han producido avistamientos...Todo muy "oscuro" y misterioso   Eso sí, que es un buen lugar ninguno de los que trabajamos en esto lo dudamos


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 21:28)

Pek disse:


> 1. Sí, en el sentido de que se dice que no hay pero de cuando en cuando aparecen huellas, avistamientos, citas, etc.
> 2. Del lince ibérico en Madrid. No tengo constancia de prueba genética positiva de restos actuales (no de museo o ejemplares antiguos, se entiende) de lince boreal en los Pirineos.
> 3. Sureste de Francia (introducida recientemente). Subespecie _Lynx lynx carpathicus_



OK, se não há provas genéticas para ambos os casos, então podem ser algo equiparáveis.
Essa população recente do Sudeste de França é a dos Alpes?
Existe algum corredor natural viável entre essa região e os Pirinéus?
Se sim, pode ser que no futuro a colonização dos Pirinéus aconteça...
Mas parece-me que algumas regiões da P. Ibérica já podiam conhecer a reintrodução do lince-boreal, desde que não tenham espécies muito raras e sensíveis à predação deste felino.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 21:58)

belem disse:


> Essa população recente do Sudeste de França é a dos Alpes?
> Existe algum corredor natural viável entre essa região e os Pirinéus?
> Se sim, pode ser que no futuro a colonização dos Pirinéus aconteça...
> Mas parece-me que algumas regiões da P. Ibérica já podiam conhecer a reintrodução do lince-boreal, desde não tenham espécies muito raras e sensíveis à predação deste felino.



1. Sí. Además se han producido expansiones hacia el sur en la zona del Delfinado
2. Sí. Cévennes-Montagne Noire-Corbieres. Aunque es mucha distancia, todo hay que decirlo. Es el mismo que utilizaron los lobos italianos que ya han llegado al noreste y norte de Cataluña. Así que es viable.
3. Puede ser, pero a largo plazo (de 20 años para arriba). No veo las poblaciones alpinas lo suficientemente grandes como para colonizar nuevos territorios con rapidez y establecer una población estable y reproductora en el Pirineo. Quizás ejemplares aislados vagantes puedan llegar a medio plazo. 
4. La reintroducción sería el camino, sin duda


----------



## belem (7 Out 2010 às 22:07)

Pek disse:


> 1. Sí. Además se han producido expansiones hacia el sur en la zona del Delfinado
> 2. Sí. Cévennes-Montagne Noire-Corbieres. Aunque es mucha distancia, todo hay que decirlo. Es el mismo que utilizaron los lobos italianos que ya han llegado al noreste y norte de Cataluña. Así que es viable.
> 3. Puede ser, pero a muy largo plazo. No veo las poblaciones alpinas lo suficientemente grandes como para colonizar nuevos territorios con rapidez
> 4. La reintroducción sería el camino, sin duda



Obrigado, Pek!


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 22:15)

belem disse:


> Obrigado, Pek!



De nada, foi um prazer!


----------



## Pek (4 Nov 2010 às 16:25)

Foto de las crías de bisonte europeo palentinas. También se ve que les está empezando a salir el pelaje invernal a los distintos bisontes:

Cipra








Cipres


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Nov 2010 às 21:44)




----------



## belem (4 Nov 2010 às 22:15)

Espectaculares!


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Jan 2011 às 15:46)

http://www.ellinceiberico.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1436


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Os utilizadores desse fórum estão um bocado desiludidos com esta questão dos bisontes. 

Parece que o local onde eles estão está a transformar-se num género de zoo onde as pessoas vão ver bisontes e até já se quer cobrar dinheiro.

Aquelas primeiras ideias de um sitio onde os animais estariam em semi liberdade (mas afastados de humanos) para se ambientarem com o local e num futuro serem postos em liberdade, estão a desaparecer.

Pode ser que não. Se daqui a uns anos a população do cercado tiver crescido bastante, talvez surja a ideia de libertar uns quantos.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

Pek disse:


> Fuente: www.mundominer.es
> 
> Fecha de la Noticia: 23 de septiembre del 2010
> 
> ...




Os dados oficiais de Suwalki (a cidade polaca que esta mais perto do bosque de Bialowieza)
http://wwis.aemet.es/009/c00585.htm
*Temperatura media de janeiro em Suwalki -4,1ºC*

Por outra parte, as estaçaos meteorologicas mais perto de San Cebrian de Muda 1042 metros (Palencia):
*Cervera de Pisuerga 1120 metros, media de janeiro 1,9ºC,* em periodo muito mais frío que o actual
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-cerv1.htm
*Velilla del Rio Carrion 1160 metros, media de janeiro 2,0ºC*, tambem em periodo mais frío que o actual.

Este compatriota meu deve crer que os portugueses sao medio idiotas.


----------



## belem (19 Jun 2011 às 19:23)

Na minha opinião não é lá muito importante saber se faz muito frio ou não, em Palencia ou perto de Bialowieza.
O bisonte europeu existiu em diferentes climas. Muito provavelmente também existiu no nosso país.
Em Portugal existe um parque onde se cria o bisonte europeu  ao ar livre, com casos bem sucedidos de reprodução.


----------



## Lisboa001 (4 Ago 2011 às 14:18)

É bom saber  
desde que largaram os bisontes em espanha, a população tem vindo a crescer e a expandir de território?


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 13:47)

belem disse:


> Na minha opinião não é lá muito importante saber se faz muito frio ou não, em Palencia ou perto de Bialowieza.
> O bisonte europeu existiu em diferentes climas. Muito provavelmente também existiu no nosso país.
> Em Portugal existe um parque onde se cria o bisonte europeu  ao ar livre, com casos bem sucedidos de reprodução.



CUEVA DE ALTAMIRA (12.000-14.000 AÑOS).


----------



## Lisboa001 (5 Ago 2011 às 15:29)

belem disse:


> Na minha opinião não é lá muito importante saber se faz muito frio ou não, em Palencia ou perto de Bialowieza.
> O bisonte europeu existiu em diferentes climas. Muito provavelmente também existiu no nosso país.
> Em Portugal existe um parque onde se cria o bisonte europeu  ao ar livre, com casos bem sucedidos de reprodução.



Onde é esse parque?


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2011 às 18:55)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Onde é esse parque?



Fica em Gaia, é o Parque Biológico de Gaia.
Curiosamente, na placa explicativa deste parque, mencionam algo semelhante ao que digo: o bisonte-europeu é uma espécie que  (  muito) provavelmente existiu em Portugal, não só tendo em conta as suas condições fitoclimáticas, como a localização próxima em relação a locais que apresentam pinturas rupestres, com bisontes desenhados por comunidades humanas primitivas. Aliás no mapa de distribuição, pode-se confirmar que Portugal foi incluído.
Não existe qualquer acidente geográfico ou climático, que tenha impedido a expansão desta espécie até ao norte de Portugal.
Tendo em conta o comportamento destes animais, irrequieto e fortemente migrador, não há qualquer razão fundamentada para suportar a sua ausência em Portugal.
A camurça, por exemplo, que é ainda mais exigente em frio, já chegou a existir até nas serras algarvias...
O bisonte-europeu, por sua vez, tem preferência por bosques caducifólios de clima temperado e húmido; ecossistema que podemos encontrar originalmente representado de forma contínua desde o Norte de Espanha até ao Norte de Portugal, em particular nas suas montanhas ou em zonas sombrias.


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2011 às 20:35)

El último lugar de España donde habitó el bisonte fue en Navarra, y lo hizo hasta el S.XII, hace unos 900 años.


----------



## Lisboa001 (5 Ago 2011 às 22:24)

belem disse:


> Fica em Gaia, é o Parque Biológico de Gaia.
> Curiosamente, na placa explicativa deste parque, mencionam algo semelhante ao que digo: o bisonte-europeu é uma espécie que  (  muito) provavelmente existiu em Portugal, não só tendo em conta as suas condições fitoclimáticas, como a localização próxima em relação a locais que apresentam pinturas rupestres, com bisontes desenhados por comunidades humanas primitivas. Aliás no mapa de distribuição, pode-se confirmar que Portugal foi incluído.
> Não existe qualquer acidente geográfico ou climático, que tenha impedido a expansão desta espécie até ao norte de Portugal.
> Tendo em conta o comportamento destes animais, irrequieto e fortemente migrador, não há qualquer razão fundamentada para suportar a sua ausência em Portugal.
> ...



Que fixe, e estão em Cercos, ou estão em liberdade, pelo parque?


----------



## Skizzo (27 Nov 2013 às 16:39)

Devem estar em cercos penso eu


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2018 às 16:24)

Algunas imágenes del pasado jueves, día 1 de febrero, de los bisontes europeos en Anciles (municipio de Riaño, León). Antes del temporal de nieve de estos días:

















Localización:





Fuente: https://www.instagram.com/pelayogarcia1980/
https://www.facebook.com/pelayo.garcia.52


----------



## belem (4 Fev 2018 às 15:01)

Skizzo disse:


> Devem estar em cercos penso eu



Os bisontes-europeus que estão em Espanha, que eu tenha informação, estão em  espaços cercados (ainda que sejam mantidos em zonas espaçosas) e mesmo assim já houve problemas.

Num inverno, o tempo esteve tão mau, que algumas cercas ficaram destruídas e perderam-se alguns animais...

Os animais que se encontraram, estavam muito magros e houve um pedido da ajuda publico, por parte da Fundação que os reintroduziu, para os recuperar...

Quanto aos bisontes-europeus do Parque Biológico de Gaia,  claro que estão em espaços cercados também, mas têm menos liberdade de movimentos.


----------

